# collodial silver



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Anyone use colidial silver enough to buy one of the generators?? I buy the 8oz TriMedica Silva Solution Advanced Liquid Silver for about 18 dollars from Azure.....and then I found where Azure sells a little silver generator to make it made by Cascadia Silver for 71.30...prices include delivery since I'm on their routes. It also comes with 2 6" silver rods to make into liquid silver. Anyone made thier own like this? I realize the bottle I buy also has herbal extracts in it to help boost immunity..so what all is the prue straight liquid silver good for. The little ditty in the catalog says you can put it into water troughs, your own well system and take internally. I will go check with the man. to see how much the silver rods cost. Any thoughts? Thanks.  Here is what I just found on the herbal Remedies page:

Silver in its colloidal state is considered to be germicidal and has the opposite magnetic charge to disease; it usually starts cleaning the bloodstream after 15 minutes of ingestion. The key is to drink lots of pure water, keep the colon clear, and use chlorophyll to assist the body's detoxification process. Colloidal Silver functions to support the immune system in its fight to kill disease organisms, which allows the body to naturally grow and repair injured tissue.* 

Colloidal Silver Use: Silver may be used both internally and externally, for humans and other animals. Externally, this liquid silver suspension may be applied directly to cuts, rashes, burns, and moles. Put in spray bottle and spray on any skin problem frequently until gone. It may be taken internally to support the immune system. Colloidal Silver may be used as eye drops for eye ailments.* 

Basic Directions For Making Colloidal Silver(Full Directions included with Kit): Bring one gallon of distilled water to a boil. Let stand for 20 minutes without cover to cool. Pour water into 1 gallon glass wide mouth jar to top. (Jar must be wiped clean with white paper tower after use). Put silver rods "all the way" (6") into the jar about 1" apart. Set timer for sixty minutes. Stir the water ocassionaly (about every 15 mins) with a wooden spoon to create more parts per million. The finished water will look clear, but taste a little like silver and be close to 20 PPM. Our system requires both rods (based on a + and - system, to be inserted completely for optimal conductivity. A few "grains" (and no more) of sea salt increases the conductity and boosts the PPM to about 20 PPM, which is safe, yet powerful. 

Other Information: This Colloidal Silver Generator requires three 9 volt batteries (not included) which need to be replaced every 6 to 12 months depending on frequency of use. This generator will make thousands of gallons of colloidal silver safely using distilled water, strong batteries, and pure silver rods (the rods need to be replaced every three years and cost $12.50 each). This colloidal silver generator is "guaranteed" to last a lifetime, if it ever fails send it back. This colloidal silver generator works great! If you have any questions please ask us. This colloidal silver generator comes with a two-page instruction manual and 18 pages of information about colloidal silver. 

Body Reference: Digestive, Digestive - Large Intestine, Digestive - Mouth (Oral Cavity), Endocrine, Integumentary, Lymphatic - Immunity, Nervous, Nervous - Special Senses, Reproductive - Female, Respiratory.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

I have heard of colloidal silver and it's benefits. However, I heard last week of a side effect. CNN news reported a man that has a blue tint to his skin from this. He takes it internally and uses it externally. It showed photos of him he really looks like PaPa Smurf, and he will be this color forever! Any comments?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

uh... no.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

You don't think so? No too many blue folks around to run a smurf comparison contest.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

My guess is that he used way too much of it???? Everything in moderation.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

My Dad makes those set ups for people, I think. He's an avid believer in colloidal silver, but he also takes DMSO internally so who's to say?  He's got blue tinges, too, but that's from inadequate oxygenation of his blood due to almost 3 decades of smoking. I've seen absolutely no evidence that either of these has improved his health or quality of life although if you ask him the fact that he is alive is proof enough. Don't know how to prove/disprove that theory.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Ann Mary said:


> My guess is that he used way too much of it???? Everything in moderation.


I was thinking that, too. I've used CS on and off as I deemed necessary, and never had an adverse reaction. 

Moderation, indeed!!


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

You can make one of those with three 9 volt batteries wired in such a way to make 27 volts with two cheap little alligator clips and two little silver bars. Cost a few dollars to make, but I'm not sure where to assemble the parts. My friend made me one. You can probably find directions to make one online.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Only use pure silver rods (anodes-cathodes) and do not insert any connectors or wires into the water. Base metals from alligator clips or copper from the wires can be released into solution, if submerged.

Follow MD's suggestion if you want to save money. A coin dealer should have silver bars. They can be cut and hammered to increase their surface area which would decrease 'mixing time' (and battery life). One bar should suffice for several electrodes.

As the process is like that used in electroplating you should be able to rotate the + & - connections as it uses the same metal for both electrodes. If the electrodes become pitted or appear grainy they can be sanded or filed to expose fresh metal.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Okay, my Dad is making these as we speak. If anyone is interested, his use a single 9v battery and when he's made it (I've not paid real close attention) I think he puts about 16 oz. of water. I'll get pictures if anyone is interested. I'll say $12 with shipping included. PM me if you're interested in one.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

So...does it work off the same ideas as the 70 dollar one? Are the silver rods the same length as well so I could find replacements ones later on?


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Okay, thanks to asking him about his machines (whatever they're called!) I got a 45 minute talkin' to. :help: He buys his silver wire from a jewelry store, it's .999% silver (if I remember correctly), and he uses 16 oz. purified or RO water. Other than that I don't know. Oh, this price won't last for long as the price of silver has gone up (what hasn't?) so as soon as his roll is gone and he has to buy more he'll have to price it accordingly. 

As for the 'rods', he actually cuts them off a roll of silver so he 'eyes' them, they're fairly similar in length and I *think* I saw on the package that it's 16 gauge? I think they're maybe, 3.5 or 4" long. I'd have to check on that. If I can get my camera dock's USB cable out from under my pileachit I'll upload a photo. The one he uses is a 3 battery number with a little light rigged on it. The batteries are just taped together, and I didn't ask about the rods. If someone was wanting one of those (he says it makes it faster) I can ask him about making one. 

I don't know what size of rods that other machine uses but I don't see why he couldn't make a few extra rods if a person wanted them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I wouldn't touch the stuff because it never ever leaves your system. It just keeps building up forever.


----------

